
British politician resigns for being late during speech at House of Lords - pbhowmic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/01/31/i-am-thoroughly-ashamed-british-lord-resigns-after-arriving-late-to-work/?utm_term=.201efa62c09d
======
dazc
A bizarre stunt, of sorts.

The Prime Minister refused to accept his resignation and he returned some time
later.

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/jan/31/lord-
bates-...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/jan/31/lord-bates-in-
dramatic-resignation-from-house-of-lords) [struggling to find a credible news
source to link to]

